# Footswitch wiring?



## taken (Feb 5, 2006)

Hey guys,

I need a single button footswitch for my amp and rather than buying one I want to wire one up myself. The problem is, I don't have any experience and just need some basic pointers or insights to get me started. I want to do just a basic single button footswitch with led. I am going to order the enclosure and parts from pedalpartsplus. Any help would be great appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It's certainly easily done, but since it is done in many different ways, depending on the particular company/amp, you need to tell us what it's for in order to receive guidance that will lead to success.


----------



## taken (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks for the reply! It is for an Orange Rocker 30 head and switches between the natural and dirty channel. The head has a footswitch jack out of the back and the Orange footswitches are connected using the same jack as well.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

So you just want a single button that toggles between the channels, and a single LED that is either on or off? If you are going to the trouble to build a switch with an LED and 9VDC power, you might as well make it a dual LED with two colours for channel indication. Just an idea.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The manual I downloaded for the Rocker 30 doesn't provide a whole lot of technical info, and I was unable to find a schematic for the amp or a comparable, and nothing especially informative about the switches in the Orange catalog.

So, the best I can offer is that the amp likely uses a relay to switch between normal and dirty. The switch on the front panel to select between clean and dirty is the sort that rarely ever involves multiple poles, so I think you will likely not require anything more sophisticated than a SPST stompswitch, available from many places. The tricky part of how the switch is connected, and how the LED is used. The switch might simply ground out a connection (often used in many products), which only requires a mono plug. In some instances the connection may be between tip and ring, requiring a stereo plug. I think the most straightforward thing to do is get yourself a stereo phone plug , take the cover off, and use an alligator clip connector (i.e., an insulated alligator clip at each end) to short out either the tip and ring, or tip and ground, and listen to what happens.

Wish I could offer more, but I'm flying blind here.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

An aside. Years ago when my channel switch malfunctioned (I think it was on a Laney amp) in desperation I used a DOD brand A/B box. Worked great until a replacement was found.

Also, Apex markets some cheap and decent channel switches. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## taken (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks so much for the help guys. I found this thread that has pictures of the inside of the Orange switch. I hope this gives a better idea. Thanks again.

Orange Amps Forum &bull; View topic - Orange Footswitch owners!


----------



## taken (Feb 5, 2006)

After reading over that thread I realize it basically gives step by step instructions. Thanks again for the replies.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

That's pretty cool. An LED with no battery required. Come to think of it, I think my Mark 3 footswitches are the same. 

Pete


----------

